# Planting sod over grass??????



## Kmurdock

Has anyone ever planted sod over grass, I had to raise the grade level around a house 8" and I feathered top soil 6' to 8' away from the house, I'm just worried about the last 4" of top soil is only raised a little bit and also another 2-3" where the new sod is overlapping the existing grass. What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Get a sod cutter and remove the old till they can blend in with 4+" of soil under the new sod.


----------



## Vunya

Like Chris said, removing the old grass so all new sod is on fresh topsoil is the correct way to do it. However, if you're just curious what will happen, I have laid sod directly onto existing grass with zero new topsoil a few times and it has always taken very well. Do it at your own risk though, and don't hold me liable for anything


----------



## TNTRenovate

I have done it in my own yard with little success. The sod really needs moist freshly turned soil to take root.


----------



## jb4211

This is a silly question.

I think everyone knows, sod over grass is a bad idea and the odds for success are greatly reduced. If you want a great, instant lawn, start by stripping the grass completely, then have the soil tested. Talk to your sod distributor for an action plan leading to the best results.

Also, don't rule out other methods of establishing the lawn: seed, hydro-seed, etc.


----------



## woodmagman

Kmurdock said:


> Has anyone ever planted sod over grass, I had to raise the grade level around a house 8" and I feathered top soil 6' to 8' away from the house, I'm just worried about the last 4" of top soil is only raised a little bit and also another 2-3" where the new sod is overlapping the existing grass. What are your thoughts? Thanks


Can I just interject that top soil is not grade material. Grading needs to be what your base soil is other wise all the slope in the world with top soil will not grade water away from your home. Water filters through the top soil to the grade soil, if the grade soil slopes to the house under all the top soil it will direct all the filtering water towards the house. Remove top soil, add more grade material ie. clay then replace the top soil and sod. Cheers.


----------



## knucklehead

You are asking for trouble. It will never be right


----------



## tedanderson

I admit that when I did it I was just being lazy and even though it was a bad idea, it actually worked. 

The sod died within a week of laying it down but then after a good 2-3 day rain, it started to come back. If and when I have to do this again, I think that I will completely cut out the spotty parts of the lawn rather than just cover everything like a big blanket.


----------



## Brick House

laying the sod over the grass might work but the lawn is never going to be as healthy as if you had done it properly. If you do decide to take the short cut, you should definitely spray the existing lawn/weeds with herbicide at least a couple times before you do it. Kill off all that old grass and weeds so that it doesn't show up in your new lawn.


----------



## BrandConst

This is just a siilly question, NO you can't do this.


----------



## Tom Struble

if you can grow sod on concrete i'd imagine you could grow it anywhere:whistling

grass wants to grow, give it the right moisture and it will


now is it a good idea?,thats a horse of a different color


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

How the hell do you plant sod?


----------



## Mud Master

WarnerConstInc. said:


> How the hell do you plant sod?


I'm assuming the method is similar to how you would lay a tree.


----------

